# Update pics



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=58810

Jay L.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hey, nice ride!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bad. Lose the 'Tezzas and the vinyl, though  .


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the tezzas. I also have a white sentra and you are really representing. That looks pretty tight though. I have my center piece painted white and I want to get altezzas. www.cardomain.com/id/teknokid
I dont care what anyone says, its my car. Keep on doing what youre doing with your car. Its pretty tight. The only thing is that I want to paint my mirrors and the side moldings white like on your car. What gives though my GXE doesnt have the mirrors painted??


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *... I dont care what anyone says, its my car. Keep on doing what youre doing with your car... <snip>*



That's exactly right, Tekno... it is your car, and you should do what you want.  That goes for everyone on this BB. Though we might not prefer the route that someone went with their car, we can't hate on them just because WE don't like it. It's all about the love bro...

BTW, no harm done samo... you still the man!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> I want to paint my mirrors and the side moldings white like on your car. What gives though my GXE doesnt have the mirrors painted?? [/B]


Tek-I think he has an SE--eventhough he has a GXE emblem--I dunno he def. has the SE body. Thats why he has no black..

BTW if you get those painted make sure the shop doesnt just paint over them. I went to a shop today to get an estimate on a full paint job and he said it would be extra just becuz of my blacks.

He explained that the avg shop may charge u less and just paint over them without doing sum type of process where the black is stripped so that the paint sticks better. I didnt really get all the technical terms but I know hes telling me the truth cuz my boy had a cheap job then and its already chipping and coming apart on his moldings.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Its a GXE bro.look at the motor pics...be a 1 point 6


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oh aight I didnt even look at the engine....damn I wonder how he got those skirts than


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

you can order them from Nissan, or a salvage yeard perhaps


----------

